# Can I trust Tmart.com?



## sandra96 (Aug 5, 2011)

i am new here too, i cannt answer your questions, i am sorry.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 7, 2011)

The answer is NO. They have a "F" rating with the BBB.

http://www.bbb.org/NYC/business-reviews/lighting-fixtures-retail/tmart-com-in-brooklyn-ny-124950/


----------



## fruit (Aug 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The answer is NO. They have a "F" rating with the BBB.
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/NYC/business-reviews/lighting-fixtures-retail/tmart-com-in-brooklyn-ny-124950/



sometimes, the evaluating system is what people call authority but it is also a paradox.  and the F rating just given with the only one evidence there seems not fair right? i mean we should take a try the so cheapie there or by other ways. but in a sense, the BBB website is ending withe".org". it is something neutral.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2011)

One complaint or more the fact still remains that the BBB has always been a neutral organization in mediating complaints between consumers and companies. Failing to reply to a BBB complaint is serious. Personally, I'm leery of companies with bad ratings since there is a basis for it.


----------



## fruit (Aug 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I'm leery of companies with bad ratings since there is a basis for it.


+1,  I am not here to negative something just like i trust the domain ending with ".org" instinctivly. but only because i purchase some makeup there and try me best not to believe the words you spoke out, because i still not receieve the items. i hope i have something glorious as i think.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope your order goes smoothly for you. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## fruit (Aug 14, 2011)

I placed a second order for a 88color eyeshadow palette ($15.48) with free shipping an received that 4 days later.

I may have ordered everything makeup related that they have now,




but if I do need anything that they have it's a no-brainer for me to use them again.

the point is the soft feeling match me well, Where else can i order a nice and get it that fast with free shipping? +1


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

You can find the exact same products all over Ebay for cheaper


----------



## satojoko (Aug 15, 2011)

I watched an investigative show on the BBB a while back and they are far from imparrtial, it seems. They do take money from companies which they rate, and those companies do get higher ratings. When the BBB was asked about it by journalists, they had very lame responses for this practice. I no longer trust them as far as I could throw them off a bridge. As far as this particular company. I would Google their name with words like 'rip off' and 'bad customer service'. Women talk about their experiences all over the internet. I would trust that far more than any business rating by any organization. The BBB might have been impratial at one time, but from what I saw and listened to, they no longer seem to be that way, unfrotunately.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2011)

Having been a BBB member I can assure you that is not the case. Just because someone is a BBB member doesn't mean they give better rankings. Rankings are based on complaints and how the company responds to those complaints. We paid the yearly fee and after the first year with them we didn't renew because we felt it was a waste of our money since it really wasn't an advantage being a BBB member other than getting a plaque that says, "BBB member since ____." So that's my only complaint about the BBB itself - it's a waste of money for the business owner to become a member.


----------



## fruit (Aug 16, 2011)

i think so, but how is the impartial one should be?  i have not idea why you think that.  if the sponsor give money to you to show a good ranking, then the consumers there are defenitely stupid? all thing create double-faces. and it is really not worthy to become a member for a buisiness owner.but not quite correct, i am confused.


----------



## peter (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, I recently came accross this company and wondering if anyone could verify their legitimacy? Is business with them safe? http://www.tmartcosmeticsllc.n.nu/ Also does anyone know how to check if RN number is legit? Thanks in advance!


----------



## schaaz (Mar 24, 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai testÃ© le site tmart.com, la qualitÃ© du service aprÃ¨s est nul, il vous rÃ©ponde tardivement.

J'ai commander un lecteur graveur dvd externe, en envois Ã©conomique . J"ai commandÃ© le 7 fÃ©vrier 2012 et toujours pas de colis.

Ils disent le dÃ©lai de livraison  30 jours . Donc je l'ai est contactÃ© par mail, il me disent d'attendre jusque Ã  45 jours.

Ils ne font que m'envoyer le lien avec le numÃ©ro de suivi colis. Le lien me donne que les mÃªmes information depuis le 16 fÃ©vrier.

Je leur  demande remboursement, il me renvois le lien encor un fois en me disent de voir avec ma poste.

J'ai ouvert un dossier rÃ©clamation avec paypal.

UN CONSIEL NE PAS COMMANDER!

Par contre vous pouvez commander sur lightinthebox.com


----------



## ricardo2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought from tmart a pair of toy helicopters, they sent only one and it was so poorly packaged that it arrived broken, needless to say that i started a claim and they are giving me the run around, buyer beware tmart


----------



## camil (May 8, 2012)

Nah, stay away from Tmart.com. tmart is a scam , they may defraud you.

read some reviews about tmart .

here one website http://www.getpayback.com/online-stores/tmart-com/#comment-67443

try to contact tmart chat with customer service and ask them about their address then you will know that something is wrong. http://www.tmart.com/HelpCenter/Contact_Us.html


----------



## milleryoyo (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *camil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nah, stay away from Tmart.com. tmart is a scam , they may defraud you.
> 
> ...


 Hey,do you have buy items from Tmart.com before ?

 



I don't like Tmart products but they service is good . Maybe you can contact they customer service to help you .


----------



## milleryoyo (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *camil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nah, stay away from Tmart.com. tmart is a scam , they may defraud you.
> 
> ...


 Hey,do you have buy items from Tmat.com before ? I have bought 1 items on 1,May,the quality is poor .But they customer service is good .they finally issue me refund .

maybe you can contact they customer service to help you .


----------



## SHERRY YEE (Jul 20, 2012)

*Beware of scamers.*

*NO *and I repeat *NO* do not trust tmart.com. They charge your card but they do not deliver.

The tmart.com customer service lie alot. they do not answer your emails untill you post a  negative feedback online.

The tmart.com customer service job is posting  positive feedbacks for tmart online on all website pretending to be customers .

When you read a positive feedback here and there,  remember that could be one of the tmart customer service trying to cheat us.


----------



## Grumpy (Jul 21, 2012)

I bought a digital photo frame from Tmart, after running for a while it started to flicker and get dimmer.  I returned it (cost Â£26 postage) complete with the suppllied USB stick.  They did send a replacement minus a USB stick.  I asked for a refund of postage and a USB stick, they said that I did not return a USB stick (I really did) and say they will refund me Â£16.60.  I have decided to just put it down to experience, not use them again and tell as many people as possible to avoid them.


----------



## honorarygreek (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm a bloke and so I don't buy make up, well, at least, not too often!! But I did order a transmitter for my iPod so I could play it in my car. When the first one came all the way from Hong Kong to Rhodes, Greece, where I live, it was damaged in transit. I contacted Tmart by e-mail and they told me to send it back right away and they would replace it immediately, which they did. The new one works fine.

OK, so it cost me a couple of Euro to send it back, but at their prices I'm not complaining. I have been very pleased with their customer service and continual updates during the process of sending and waiting for the replacement to arrive.

I'd give these guys a chance. I'll certainly buy from them again.


----------



## honorarygreek (Jul 25, 2012)

PS: Regarding "Grumpy"'s comment above. That was NOT my experience of Tmart at all. They communicated with me continually while they replaced an item which I had to return.

Maybe someone calling themselves "Grumpy" may need to reflect a little on themselves!!!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 25, 2012)

> PS: Regarding "Grumpy"'s comment above. That was NOT my experience of Tmart at all. They communicated with me continually while they replaced an item which I had to return. Maybe someone calling themselves "Grumpy" may need to reflect a little on themselves!!!


 It is possible to have different experiences at the same store. I've never purchased anything from tmart but it only takes one crappy experience to move on to a different store. I would have been upset that I had to spend more money on a product that arrived DOA.


----------



## ldm64 (Aug 4, 2012)

I haven't ordered make up from them but I have ordered many other items, cell phone accessories etc. Everything was received that was ordered and no damage. They say they ship from the states that part is incorrect they ship from China according to the shipping stamps on the package but its free shipping usually 2-3 weeks, I'm in Canada not sure where your located . Their prices are cheap, if your concerned about paying with a credit card use pay pal. As far as the same stuff on Ebay cheaper check the seller it could be a drop shipper from Tmart or another site like it called Tiny Deals I also order from them with no problems. I do not work for either of these sites just use them regularly and seen your question. Good luck


----------



## Marie-anne (Aug 10, 2012)

I would say AVOID Tmart.com . it is a headache. My experiance with Tmart is very bad. Tmart did not deliver my order, and they charged my credit card twice , I wasted my time disputing the charges. Tmart think people are stupid, they can be fooled by the positive reviews posted by their employes.

 Tmart still using the same techniques by posing as customers here and on other websites to fraudly boost their rating and defend their bad business instead of changing their customer service techniques to avoid having the real customers going online to a websites as this one to raise their concern against Tmart behavior


----------



## Tmart (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marie-anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would say AVOID Tmart.com . it is a headache. My experiance with Tmart is very bad. Tmart did not deliver my order, and they charged my credit card twice , I wasted my time disputing the charges. Tmart think people are stupid, they can be fooled by the positive reviews posted by their employes.
> 
> Tmart still using the same techniques by posing as customers here and on other websites to fraudly boost their rating and defend their bad business instead of changing their customer service techniques to avoid having the real customers going online to a websites as this one to raise their concern against Tmart behavior


 Dear *Marie-anne,*

Sorry to hear that.I would like to invite you to leave your specific order number in your comments, it will help us investigate your issues and contact you to solve your problems. And we will guarantee your rights and interests that you will be compensated fairly.

Thanks for your support and patience in advance.

If you have any question, please feel free to contact us.

Best regards,

Sherry

Tmart.com


----------



## vonna (Sep 22, 2012)

How can we trust tmart.com if  we ordered  new xbox 360 DVD drive.(Unique Transaction ID #91W923729H538541K) order #21591081 and What we received was a "harvested" used, not even working.

We also vote Avoid tmart.com.

Read some reviews from real customers :  http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/tmart.com.aspx


----------



## Gailandy (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi yes this is a good Site I have had A few orders it does taKe longer than 24-48 hours though I waited about 1week hope this of Some help to you gail


----------



## Vanessay (Sep 30, 2012)

Tmart is a fraud.  I stay away from this bad company, why take a chance to try a company that Thousands of their customers are complaining about fraud, scam and the lost of their money if I can use many of good companies out there ?

Tmart has no customer service to fix the problems because  the tmart customer service are busy harrasing the customers who are complaining on the websites and they are too  busy posing as customers and  posting good reviews for tmart.


----------



## Vanessay (Sep 30, 2012)

I say stay away from this bad company, why take a change to try a company that Thousands of their customers are complaining about fraud, scam and the lost of their money if I can use many of good companies out there ?

Tmatr is using this website to promote their business.

Read some of the reviews here:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/tmart.com.aspx

http://www.chinawholesalereview.com/store/tmart

http://www.reviewfbi.com/china-wholesaler-review/536-tmart-com-review

http://tmart.pissedconsumer.com/


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know what Tmart is, but I feel like most of these comments are from someone from Tmart and someone from Tmart's rival...


----------



## cmhughes02 (Sep 30, 2012)

Has anyone bought makeup from overstock.com? i tried to verify the legitimacy of it but i cant find anything.


----------



## Vanessay (Sep 30, 2012)

TMART IS A FRAUD.

IT seams someone is trying to imply that we the real customers who are posting our reviews belong to Tmart rivals.

WRONG. we are real customers who were scamed by Tmart .com  and here  is my order number to prove it

Order # 21526826 for $6.96.

I  guess our reviews are hurting someone the same way Tmart tried to hurt us


----------



## PDubA (Sep 30, 2012)

> Has anyone bought makeup from overstock.com? i tried to verify the legitimacy of it but i cant find anything.


 I think most people has attest here - Overstock.com is a great company - they have been around for quite a while.


----------



## cmhughes02 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PDubA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think most people has attest here - Overstock.com is a great company - they have been around for quite a while.


 oh okay cool! i wanted to make sure before i bought something


----------



## lorega (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iris4464* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]Hello. I am new here. Has anyone ever bought from this website? Can I trust Tmart.com? I have been watching them for a while.[/SIZE]


If you want to shop online, better go to amazon.com. 

It is the largest and reliable online shopping site.


----------



## deese220 (Oct 1, 2012)

Horrible company! I ordered a part almost a month ago, and their customer service team keeps telling me they are shipping it and it should arrive within 2 days. Still have not received the part. Do not order from TMART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Ark (Oct 15, 2012)

Although I haven't bought from overstock but I knew it is very famous, so there should not be problem buying from it.  You can check information from alexa: http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/overstock.com#trafficstats


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 17, 2012)

Sever heard of it..Sorry


----------



## saffy (Oct 18, 2012)

Absolutely !!! I have been buying from this site for some months now and I am really pleased with the products and prices.Would recommend to friends.


----------



## Maffy yee (Oct 18, 2012)

If you like scammers,. if you like fraud,  if you like to deal with a company who does not have a real address and no phone number, if you like to deal with a company who does business under many different names,  if you like a company whos employees are all over the web  posing as customers to post positive reviews and harass the real customers, if you like  to deal with liars customer service  and if you like to be cheated out of your  money Then Absolutely I Would recommend  Tmart.com  (aka) Yallstore.com, Yall inc and all other known names used by Tmart.com.


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 25, 2012)

Beware girl i heard a lot bad things about Tmart...Thats why i never tried it and i think you shouldn't too


----------



## turney (Nov 2, 2012)

The items I've bought seem to be of fair quality and the shipping is fast so long as the items are in a US warehouse. Overall, I'm satisfied. I can't deny that Tmart definately has bargains and great service.


----------



## Tamera (Nov 3, 2012)

DO NOT buy from this company. I spent hundreds of dollars and they never shipped my merchandise. I am now going to dispute the charges with my credit card company. They have no phone support so in trying to tack down my items i had to online chat with someone and got nowhere. I called 3 weeks ago and they tell me it would be here in 10 days. Now they are telling me 10 more days .

What happened to the 2-3 days delivery from USA that was posted for the items ??

Tmart.com are liars and cheaters. they use a Bate-and-switch selling tactics

I agree with who wrote  (Tmart.com (aka) Yallstore.com, Yall inc still using the same techniques by posing as customers here and on other websites to fraudly boost their rating)


----------



## jetatstar (Nov 3, 2012)

I wish I had done research first, it been over 3 weeks and when i tried to track my package the order number they gave me came up no such order... and then when I tried to log into the account thaht I made, it said that my email was invalid. So i contacted them with my bank info showing that the money had gone through and they said they can't help me with only my name, address and bank info.... obviously now I have to contact my bank and try to get a refund... scammers!!!! If something does happen and eventually I  get my product I will come back and let you know... but 3 weeks and refuse to help me... tells me AVOID AVOID AVOID... I hope my account info doesn't get stolen from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Raymond Lambert (Nov 6, 2012)

Go to www.squidoo.com and read what has happened to me with an order, my advise dont buy from them i could write a book on the problems i have had and also NO refund even after only a week forget the 90 days refund try yourself

                               Ray Lambert.94


----------



## theswede1313 (Nov 12, 2012)

How can you trust a theif!

I attempted to order some merchandise that needed to be delivered in 2 days, so I paid a considerable amount extra. I used a pre-paid VISA as a precautionary measure in case my personal identifiable information was compromised. I'd rather them take me for a $100 card than clean out my checking account or run up my credit card for thousands. The site rejected my card while I was closing out, so I contacted my credit card company to see what the problem was. They said there's no problem, there's an authorization for $77.89 from TMart.
I waited 2 days and went online to track my order. There was no order, but I am still out $77.89. I went online on their "chat line", and no one could find my order. They asked me for an order #, and I told them that I didn't receive an order # because the system kept refusing my credit card, but yet they still encumbered $77.89 on my credit card. They asked me to check my email for a confirmation, and there was no email. I spent my whole lunch hour going back and forth on this BS
I decided to get back online after I got off work to speak to another "keyboard" since they don't have a customer service # to call, which kind of threw up a red flag to me. After waiting for an hour, YOYO finally came online with me. Maybe YOYO was busy talking to all the other unsatisfied customers. YOYO were as unhelpful as the last "keyboard".
Finally, I said just un-authorize the charge on my card, and I will take my business elsewhere because I've already missed my deadline. No one ever responded. I guess my next step is to contact my card company and dispute it, so I can get back the credit on my card.
I will NEVER attempt to order anything from TMart again. I wish I would have checked the reviews before I got mixed up with this company. I have seen very few positive experiences in the reviews that I've checked. TMart stays in business by preying on chumps like us!!! ...forget it TMart. I'm going to Brickhouse Security. Ive checked their reviews!!!


----------



## viirgiiniie (Nov 28, 2012)

"NEVER BUY FROM TMART! They said the shipping took 4 to 6 day FOR Canada. I received 2 of my 3 items after 22 days. The other item is still not received yet. And the 2 first items are really poor quality. I bought an eyeshadow palette and I thought it would be great because reviews were good. But the eyeshadows have NO PIGMENTATION AT ALL! The color does not even appear on the skin AT ALL! Wearing those eyeshadows or wearing nothing is the same. DON'T SPEND YOUR MONEY ON PRODUCTS THAT ARE ONLY GOOD TO GO IN THE GARBAGE!
The thing I realized after buying it is that there were good reviews on the item beaucause T-mart controls the reviews and only let the good ones appear on the website. I wrote a bad review of the item and I'M SURE it won't be posted on the website!
DON'T BUY FROM THEM!"


----------



## nmkt453 (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought  tablet cover/keyboard and was pleased. i ordered a cell phone also but they could not fill the order and they refunded my money. I would order from them again.


----------



## davidcasares30 (Dec 19, 2012)

Do not use tmart they are a bunch of idiots I ordered my lights on November 20th and now it December 16th and still no package, i understand it can take up to 30 days and I tried tracking my package but their site doesn't work or the other site they gave me doesn't work. I tried asking them but they say the same shit that they checked it and it was sent on November 20th. No shit dumb ass I know, but they can't even give me the exact location of my package. Unprofessional and they don't give a crap


----------



## Oxana124 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have no experience with TMart, but if you are looking for those large palettes, the kind Coastal Scents also sells, try BH Cosmetics. I have ordered from them before with no problems and they have a lot of those palettes for pretty cheap.


----------



## Raywalker (Dec 20, 2012)

Please listen to me. DO NOT buy anything from Tmart. I bought a XBox DVD drive and a tablet screen saver. It was shipped to the wrong address, by no fault of mine. I tried to contact them by phone. (there in no phone number, you can not contact them by phone) I finally got to chat with someone ( i have pasted a copy of the chat below) .After the chat I contacted the Post Office. I was told, Tmart was making duplicate shipping labels. And changing the address. So they would only have to pay for one shipping label.The post office said it was a new shipping scam. I have tried to contact them again. They have ignored every attempt. DO NOT BUY FRO TMART!!!!!!

Ray



tracking # said my package was delivered to Spencer, MA. I live in Tx. can someone tell me what is going on.







  Welcome ! Your request has been directed to the Shipped but not Delivered department. Please wait for our operator to answer your call.










  Call accepted by operator lavender. Currently in room: Ray,lavender.




lavender:



Hello,welcome to Tmart support center.Ray



hilavender:



Could you give me your order number or email so that i can find your  



order?Ray



order # 21865693Ray



email.lavender:



Please wait one minute, I will check it for you.Ray



ok. thankslavender:



Tracking History 



Date Time Location Activity 



12/17/2012 03:40 PM ET Spencer, MA DELIVERED 



12/17/2012 08:56 AM ET Spencer, MA SORTING COMPLETE 



12/17/2012 08:00 AM ET Spencer, MA ARRIVAL AT POST OFFICE 



12/15/2012 06:39 AM ET Franklin, MA TENDERED TO USPS 



12/14/2012 09:27 PM ET Franklin, MA ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 



12/14/2012 01:44 PM ET Secaucus, NJ DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 



12/13/2012 11:11 PM ET Secaucus, NJ PROCESSED 



12/13/2012 08:35 PM ET Secaucus, NJ ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 



12/13/2012 07:35 PM ET North Brunswick, NJ PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNERlavender:



Your order has DELIVERED  



,please go to the post office find themRay



yes. my address is XXXXXXX  XXXXX  XXXX XXXXX xXXXX That is the address on my Tmart account. Why was is delivered to Spencer MAlavender:



Ray Walker

  XXXXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXXXXXXlavender:



This your address right ?Ray



I spoke to the post office , they told me the address on the package was to the address they delivered it to, not mine addressRay



yeslavender:



Could you pick up the package dear ?Ray



no. they delivered it to the Spencer ,MA address. That is not even in my statelavender:



Very sorry ,Raylavender:



Ray



, if it is returned back to us for  



wrong address,  we would contact you by email after receiving the return  



package,  and for this issue, we will reship to you by the right address  



    or we could refund you .Ray



ok. why do i have to wait. Tmart put the wrong address. I already paid for the item. Also my wife odreder a watch yesterday. is the same thing going to happen.lavender:



I see Raymond,but it is very sorry , we need get the item then we can refund to youlavender:



We are sorry for any inconvenience causedRay



what did i do wrong. I put my address and paid. Tmart shipped it to the wrong address. why do i have to wait. this is really not rightRay



and if the person does not return it .im just out of luck.lavender:



Please no worry , If you still do not  



get the item within 45 days  since the shipment date, please feel free to  



contact us ,we will reship the item to you or refund.Ray



This is really not right. this is the first time i have order from tmart and this is what happens. what difference would it make 45 days. if you are going to resend it. it was tmarts mistake. i should not have to wait.lavender:



Yeas ,I see , we are not right , I have ask our manager , if you can not get the item since 45 days , we will refund to you , I promise for youRay



ok. Thanks you for your time. I am going to save this chat. And I will cancel the payment with my bank.Ray



I never asked for a refund. I just wanted the dvd drive for my son for X maslavender:



Very sorry , the place delivered is far from you?Ray



the are no more that can be shipped to my right address.Ray



im really not trying to be an ass. it is just very fustrating.Ray



hello, so is that it?lavender:



Sorry dear , hope you can understandRay



ok. i do not understand how a company can do this to i first time customer. good bye


----------



## gillianlili (Feb 22, 2013)

First of all, I like beautiful, often make up, Neutral Eyeshadow is my most popular cosmetic products.on the Internet I found Tmart. And buy it, I think Tmart is a trusted website, you should trust it. I wish you have enjoy shopping in Tmart


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gillianlili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First of all, I like beautiful, often make up, Neutral Eyeshadow is my most popular cosmetic products.on the Internet I found Tmart. And buy it, I think Tmart is a trusted website, you should trust it. I wish you have enjoy shopping in Tmart


 wow. that made no sense to me.


----------



## PhilH (Feb 26, 2013)

Do Not Trust Tmart .

I bought a Watch ,    Faulty  !!   Told to return it to UK Warehouse   which I did Royal Mail  1st.Class . I expect it would take 2 days 

Because I had not added tracking ,    they deny receiving it .

The Address is not recognised on Google .!!!!

No Way Of Contacting Them .        They have stopped replying to Emails ,     have had the full bunch ----    Gin  !  half a dozen lies ! ,   Ivy ! ,   Anna. !   all Scammers !

I have given up hope of a Refund now ,     BUT BEWARE ,  UNLESS YOU WANT TO LOOSE MONEY ,    do not TRUST Tmart .

Phil.


----------



## gillianlili (Mar 7, 2013)

I found so many makeup things on tmart.com that I want to order but my husband says what if its not a safe site? Help??Dou You buy things in Tmart?


----------



## gigishark (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought a microphone and tablet accessories from them in November. It's real


----------



## sherry ye (Mar 11, 2013)

Tmart.com is a fraud. Tmart's customer service pretend to be customers they go to websites as this one and they try to harass the real customers and they try fraudly to post positive reviews to boost Tmart's rating and cone more people to try Tmart.com.

What you see here is a live evidance of tmart.com scam behavior, This person here is one of the Tmart customer service  posting here many reviews under different names thinking we the people are stupid to fall to this Tmart.com trick.

As you can see here . this Tmart customer service wrote only one time here under Tmart's name and then disquised under 9 different names , ( milleryoyo , honorarygreek, Gailandy, saffy, turney, nmkt453, Oxana124, gillianlili, gigishark.)

This proves only that Tmart.com are liars scammers and fraud.

go to http://www.ripoffreport.com/directory/tmart.aspx and read more


----------



## captainamanda (Mar 12, 2013)

I have no experience with Tmart, but if you look at all or most of these positive posts about them, they all have only one or two posts and all have some issues with grammar. The same also goes for many negative posts about them- they also only have a few posts and and similar grammar. I'm  guessing that Tmart is creating fake profiles to give positive reviews, and possibly a competitor is writing many bad reviews.


----------



## gillianlili (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow. that made no sense to me.


 Sorry ~~but Tmart's price was by far the best, the product took a while to arrive but that was the responsibility of the United States Postal Service and a weekend inbetween order time and delivery time.The product worked as advertised, no problems right out of the shipping envelope.This is my shopping experience


----------



## Juno22 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *captainamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no experience with Tmart, but if you look at all or most of these positive posts about them, they all have only one or two posts and all have some issues with grammar. The same also goes for many negative posts about them- they also only have a few posts and and similar grammar. I'm  guessing that Tmart is creating fake profiles to give positive reviews, and possibly a competitor is writing many bad reviews.


  
Yeah, I was thinking that, too.  This thread is just weird.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 13, 2013)

Uh. Hi. Chiming in here because I'm an actual person who doesn't work for Tmart. This is such an odd thread. I have ordered a few things from them. The two things I ordered that were shipped out of the US (a sleep mask and a lip liner brush) came pretty quickly and were exactly what I ordered. Obviously not anything of superior quality (I believe each item was less than a dollar, so...yeah), but they actually are both holding up pretty well. In January I ordered a pack of false eyelashes. I didn't realize they came shipped from China, though. I believe I waited a little over a month for those to get here. I actually figured they had just lost my order. 

Bottom line: I wouldn't buy anything that's worth more than a few bucks from them, and things that are shipped from the US are probably the safest bet.


----------



## foreverflowers (Mar 18, 2013)

I am a florist who works from home in England and used Tmart for the first time in February to place a large order of Tiaras to sell along side wedding flowers. I found this company brilliant as it states on each individual item if it's being shipped from China or the US and it took about 2 weeks to receive my order. However it took slightly longer to receive the ones from US for some reason. I will definitely order from them again as my customers at a prom show on 1st March at The Priory Centre in St Neots, Bedford, England loved the quality of them and the cheap price! I do not work for Tmart and to prove it you can check my website


----------



## captainamanda (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foreverflowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a florist who works from home in England and used Tmart for the first time in February to place a large order of Tiaras to sell along side wedding flowers. I found this company brilliant as it states on each individual item if it's being shipped from China or the US and it took about 2 weeks to receive my order. However it took slightly longer to receive the ones from US for some reason. I will definitely order from them again as my customers at a prom show on 1st March at The Priory Centre in St Neots, Bedford, England loved the quality of them and the cheap price! I do not work for Tmart and to prove it you can check my website


  This is another fake review... hahah


----------



## brittanyl (Mar 25, 2013)

Orders# 22164352

I recently ordered merchandise off of Tmart.com. The website claimed to have short shipping, so like other items I've purchased online in the past, I went on the website to try and track my package. The website claimed at that point the items I ordered were back-ordered, never previously stating that before I made my purchase and that the items were untraceable since they were never shipped, however, they had already charged my credit card for the full amount of the items. I then tried to contact some kind of customer service to try and cancel my order. I made over ten email attempts, tried to do their "live chat" which is constantly "unavailable" and tried to find a number to call to speak to a customer service representative from their website which there was no number available listed on the website. I contacted my credit card company which gave me a number listed when they charged my card from their website. I tried calling said number and it sounded like I got someones cell phone voicemail stating "leave your user name and phone number and we'll call you back". No one ever answers this number, I've left numerous messages, numerous emails, tried to do this "live chat" numerous times with everytime being a failed attempt. I've filed a dispute claim with my credit card company because I refuse to pay for merchandise I never even received. This company has never tried to contact me in response to my emails or claims. I'm wondering if anyone else has had problems with this company, and if so what they did to rectify it? I'm beyond frustrated, I work really hard for my money and don't appreciate being scammed


----------



## ISAHHSIEH (Apr 4, 2013)

Took over one month to ship (after promising 3-15 days). Would not refund. Below is the interaction transcript with customer support.
Isah Hsieh 22146409:
It's been over 15 business days and we've not seen our ordered items. I am disappointed, since they were supposed to be for a gift today. I will now need to buy something else because of the delay of shipping. Order tracking shows that the US postal service has not even received the package yet. I would like to request a refund and will try to order again from Tmart another time.
Welcome Isah Hsieh 22146409! Your request has been directed to the Shipped but not Delivered department. Please wait for our operator to answer your call.
Call accepted by operator lavender. Currently in room: Isah Hsieh 22146409, lavender.
lavender:
Hello,welcome to Tmart support center.
Isah Hsieh 22146409:
Hello
lavender:
It is shipped out on 2013-3-12 fromHongKong , it will take 30 days to reach you , in normal you will get it on 2013-4-12
Isah Hsieh 22146409:
Can you explain why this was not made clear at time of order? Your website said that Global Free shipping took 3-15 business days.
lavender:
We are very sorry , just our web site not be update , we will feedback the message to our manager
Isah Hsieh 22146409:
i would like to ask for my money back because I now need to go buy another present, since this is not arriving in the promised time. I will be happy to RMA/send the products back to you unopened once they arrive and try buying from tmart another time. Can you help me with that please?
lavender:
Sorry , the item is on the way , we can not refund to you
Isah Hsieh 22146409:
This doesn't seem fair since you have not delivered in the promised time, forcing me to buy a present elsewhere. You have my credit card information and can bill me if I don't return the late items. This seems like very poor customer service. Are you sure there's nothing you can do? Do you want me to post this interaction on a public review for everyone to see?
lavender:
No , but hope you can understand
Isah Hsieh 22146409:
I'm a business person too and I understand that things can cause delays. I don't understand why you won't honor what your website says or make up for the inconvenience you've caused me as a new customer. It's not my fault that you didn't update your website."


----------



## jake lane (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont know who to believe but I certanley dont want to waste my money and time. I wanted to get a laser pen that said it will ship in 24 hours and free shipping. If I do get this order will it arrive quickly without getting broken.

There are messages saying you guys are good and messages saying you guys suck at delivery.WHO DO I BELIEVE!!!!!!


----------



## blackbelt (Apr 19, 2013)

tmart sucks...took my money and then told me they didn't have what i ordered. Took over 1 month to get my credit card refunded. These guys are scam artists from Hong Kong and they don't have anything, but they will still take your money. STAY AWAY FROM THESE THIEFS!

Here my TMart Ticket No.: T21773627


----------



## zerusom (May 3, 2013)

The many negative reviews on Tmart I saw after I ordered from Tmart on 4/29/2013 worried me. However, I got the product yesterday. It was a good product and the delivery was on time. My experience with Tmart is positive.


----------



## Melonie (May 5, 2013)

Tmart is a scam . Orders# 22164352.

I've been waiting for an order that cost $6 for 2 weeks. Never received the package after buying it. Shipping from inside the US and still, absolutely nothing but advertisements from T-Mart.
Never buying from them again, since it takes more than 3 weeks for them to ship a 2 pound small package. Sticking to something like Newegg and Amazon."


----------



## EMMIT GROGAN (May 12, 2013)

I bought a ipad case from them on the web site it says delivery from Hong Kong takes up to 15 days. It is way past that so I e mailed them they replied "delivery takes between 30 - 45 days, be patient"  !

I doubt that this will ever arrive and any way I've had to buy my cover elsewhere so i don't need it.

COMPLETE WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY CHINESE RIP OFF COMPANY.


----------



## Sined s (Jun 16, 2013)

I have been waiting for an order since March 31. they never answer chat and when they do they claim system is down. If you order an item and the things that
are imported from Hong Kong never seem to arrive. However they charge your credit card!

This is FRAUD on every level! I am reporting TMart to the Federal trade commission. They should NOT be allowed to do business with the United States AT ALL.

To charge a customer credit card and not send items is a crime. They are thieves and liars!

Still.... no answer from them and still waiting for my items --- since March 31. I am leaving to go out of town and wanted to take my items on my trip. Meanwhile they have credited my credit card. I dispise fraudent companies.


----------



## nomb (Jul 10, 2013)

I have so much to say about* TMART.* It is my worst experience on web shopping and I do lot of shopping on WWW. I have never experienced a behaviour like this. I think they are trying to foolish people. 
On Mar 4, 2013 i have ordered a spare battery for my phone and paid it through PAY PAL. Today we have the Jul10, 2013 and I still donÂ´t have my battery, which is already paid.So I have complained myself and they answer that the item will be reshipped again in 1-2 days (on May 12, 2012), still waiting.So, I guess this is it, I think *TMART* is fooling us, collecting money for nothing!!!!!!
 I wrote them once again, I just want what I have ordered and payed:



*"OK, we can make no business anymore.* *Are you trying to fool me, do I have to wait for one year to get a battery for my phone that is not working anymore????*
*Have you send the battery or not? Where the hell is the problem, every time I am checking the track number and the package the same answer...*

*This is not the way to run business, if you are dealing this way with customers you deserve a bad note.*

*I am very disappointed and I am gone write a bad note about your business.*

*Very very disappointed. You haven't done anything, to get the package to my address, thank you*."
And this is their answer:
"Dear Valued Customer,

Thanks for your email, it is our honor to help you.

Sorry for any inconvience caused by us.

Do you recieve your item?

Or you have recieved the item, but the item is defective?

Looking forward to your reply.

Have a nice day.

If you have any question, you may also use the link below to contact us.



http://www. tmart.com/HelpCenter/Contact_Us.html

Best wishes,
Tmart Service Team


----------



## Miltoncesar (Sep 25, 2013)

I have made many purchases at Tmart, over 20, all perfect, no problem.
It is one of the stores with more fast shipments.


----------



## jadeyelise (Oct 1, 2013)

i have brought loads of stuff off of this website, and i have never had a problem! i dont know what everyone is going on about =/

and yes i am real and a real customer and not part of tmart team!


----------



## CandyLipstick (Oct 20, 2013)

This thread is such shit! 90% of these "reviews" are fakes and the last one was racist!! This should seriously be closed!!


----------



## lesleyvankamp (Oct 20, 2013)

I ordered an item on September 5th. It has been almost two months and I still haven't received an item. I was told by customer service care that the item is arriving from Hong Kong and it will take 3-4 weeks to be delivered. They obviously lie about the shipping service on their website. I wish I have read reviews more thoroughly prior to placing an order. Several people had the same issue like I'm having now. I don't even know if I will receive my order at all


----------



## HHummel (Oct 21, 2013)

Can someone close this thread? It's seriously filled with a bunch of new 1 post posters. It's like TMart and its competitors are battling it out via MUT forums.


----------



## Micheline (Oct 22, 2013)

My order from Tmart.com didn't arrive . See the stupidity of T-Mart answer and excuses for not paying.

QUOTE

Dear buyer,

Thank you for your mail,
Due to the payment has been reserved,we cant give you refund soomthly.So cpuld you like to contact the bank and the paypal to close the charge back case?
Once the bank send the document to inform paypal to close the case, we can refund your money. Hope you can understand that.

Please feel free to contact with us if anything.

Best wishes,
Susan
[email protected]

Ticket Details
===================
Ticket ID: 374065
Department: Service&amp;Apple
Priority: Medium
Status: Answered


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2013)

Whatever you do, do NOT close your dispute with your bank or Paypal. They CAN refund the money even with a dispute is open.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whatever you do, do NOT close your dispute with your bank or Paypal. They CAN refund the money even with a dispute is open.
I second this! I don't know what they're talking about, but paypal doesn't put money on reserve. The only time they hold funds is in dispute cases until the outcome is reached, that way the money doesn't "magically" disappear from the disputed seller's funds.


----------



## luxin (Nov 14, 2013)

hi

Maybe it can not believe, I saw some product quality is too low, you still give more consideration


----------

